# Ella's Cottage, Angus, Scotland - June 2016



## Brewtal (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey folks. I'm not long back from my road trip back home to Scotland. 2039 miles of driving in total, a severely hammered liver after my little sisters wedding, 8 explores (one of which was a spectacular fail but still great fun!) and 350+ images to sort through. Only 3 were from the wedding haha! My backlog of explores is getting a bit high so finger out time!

I'm going to start off with this one because it was a trip down memory lane for me.

I've known about this place since I was very young. Every other weekend my sister and I would go to stay with my grandparents whilst our parents did some overtime at work. Every time we went shopping we drove past this cottage. My grandad would always tell us that there was a ghost in there and sometimes you would see it standing looking out of the window. This was when I was about 5 or 6, 25 years later I can still remember it! He was a great storyteller and he scared the shit out of me with this one! Every time we passed it I would either look the other way or close my eyes as tightly as I could out of fear of seeing a ghostly silhouette in the window.

Anyway, fast forward all these years and I'm racking my brain trying to remember where the hell this place was. There are many places nearby that are on the buildings at risk register but not this one. Time to get some serious Google mapping on the go! With a bit of patience and a bit of luck I finally found it!

I had a list of 16 places I wanted us to try and check out on our road trip, and this one was high on the list for me. I knew H wouldn't be that fussed by it as she prefers creepy hospitals etc. but I promised to take her to at least one so she was happy to come along to this place. Well, happy until we arrived that is!

Having only ever driven past I had no idea how to actually get to this cottage. A quick look on the map showed no driveway, road or path nearby. It was completely isolated surrounded by fields. Oh well, that should not be a problem. Famous last words!!!

We parked up, I got my gear all bagged up and we set off - along the edge of a very old sandstone dyke dividing two fields of thigh high and freshly rain soaked barley. Needless to say we were soaked within a few steps!

I wasn't sure if there would be anything of interest in here but I was determined to see inside. This place was the setting for so many of my childhood nightmares because of my grandad's epic story telling, so I had to pay a visit. Despite getting soaked to the bone I was pleasantly surprised when we got there. We were going to visit an orphanage nearby afterwards but had to cancel that to head back and change our clothes. The look on my parents face when we got back was priceless!

I'm amazed at how well this place has stood up to the elements over the past few decades. I have no history about this place other than my childhood story. Sadly both of my grandparents have passed away, if they were still alive they probably could have shed some light on it for me. I managed to find out the name of the cottage so the name I have given it is a play on that.

Anyway, let's have a peak inside this dilapidated place!













































The remains of the previous occupants...






































After getting us soaked we headed back. I made up for it by driving us to the first hospital of our trip later that evening which I will post soon. A quick trip down memory lane but sadly no ghosts!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2016)

That's quite cute, thanks.


----------



## smiler (Jul 2, 2016)

Interesting report Brewtal, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 3, 2016)

Nicely done but it looks like the cottage is really ancient. Meaning it must have been built before 1900, looking at the rafters they are old. It must have been a cosy cottage at one time.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Blimey what a trip! Love this place
Thanks for sharing


----------

